# Favorite Reformed Dutch Author?



## thistle93 (Mar 10, 2014)

For me it is R.B. Kuiper. Everything I have read of his is excellent. How about you? For His Glory- Matthew


----------



## Philip (Mar 10, 2014)

Bavinck, far and away. Particularly the first volume of the _Dogmatics_


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 10, 2014)

Wilhelmus a Brakel.


----------



## jogri17 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hmmmm...... Joel Beeke (even though He's American).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 10, 2014)

A' Brakel


----------



## chatwithstumac (Mar 10, 2014)

R.B. Kuiper is an excellent choice. I own and have read three of his books: For Whom Did Christ Die?, As To Being Reformed, and The Glorious Body of Christ. He uses great illustrations to explain his points.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 10, 2014)

Another for Wilhelmus à Brakel. _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ is available free here.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Mar 10, 2014)

a Brakel
get a soft copy of his fully indexed "A Christian's Reasonable Service" here free from Bartel Elshout
The Christian's Reasonable Service: Fully Indexed PDF Files of The Christian’s Reasonable Service!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Mar 10, 2014)

Dearly Bought said:


> Another for Wilhelmus à Brakel. _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ is available free here.



 you thought just what I did brother! Right when I was posting. (Well just before. You beat me to it!)


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 10, 2014)

A Brakel hands down, distilled through the re-condensation and fine copper tubing of Joel Beeke.


----------



## psycheives (Mar 11, 2014)

Dearly Bought said:


> Another for Wilhelmus à Brakel. _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ is available free here.



Thanks for the link. Tie between Bavinck and aBrakel


----------



## Kaalvenist (Mar 11, 2014)

If I ever get good at Latin, it would probably be Voetius. Until then, à Brakel.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 13, 2014)

In his introduction to his reprint of James Renwick's letters, Thomas Houston has this to say about Wilhem a Brakel:

The Letters of the Rev. William Brackel, of the Dutch Church, are inserted as evidence of the piety of ministers in Holland at that time, and of their deep prayerful interest in the testimony of Scotland’s covenanted martyrs, and in their heroic faithful contendings.

Thomas Houston (ed.), _Spiritual support and consolation in difficult times: the letters of the Rev. James Renwick, the last of Scotland’s covenanted martyrs, with and introduction, containing a historical sketch of Renwick’s life, labours, and martyrdom, and a vindication of his character and testimony_ (1865) in _Works doctrinal and practical of the Rev. Thomas Houston, D.D._ (4 vols, Edinburgh, 1876), iv, 49.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 13, 2014)

kvanlaan said:


> A Brakel hands down, distilled through the re-condensation and fine copper tubing of Joel Beeke.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 14, 2014)

Klaas Schilder . Schilder's book _*Christ in His Suffering*_ is great and readable


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Mar 14, 2014)

Responders have offered some good choices, particularly Bavinck, arguably the greatest systematician of the last century. 

One name remains unmentioned that I think deserves notice: Herman Witsius. His work on the covenants is excellent and I enjoyed working through his tomes on the Apostles' Creed and the Lord's Prayer years ago as I preached through both of them, the former catechetically and the latter in a series on Matthew. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 14, 2014)

To be honest, of Dutchmen, I've only read Jochem Douma that I can think of, but I've benefited from his "Ten Commandments: Manual for the Christian Life", and his "Christian Ethics".


----------



## chatwithstumac (Mar 21, 2014)

For those wanting to read R.B. Kuiper, this R B Kuiper 4 Pac as to Being Reformed The Glorious Body of Christ For | eBay just came up on eBay. Nice starter pac.


----------



## Philip (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm currently reading Berkouwer and I'm fairly impressed so far but does anyone else have thoughts on his work?


----------



## housta (Mar 21, 2014)

A' Brakel, got his Reasonable service for Christmas.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 22, 2014)

Philip said:


> I'm currently reading Berkouwer and I'm fairly impressed so far but does anyone else have thoughts on his work?



I could be wrong, but I think the "early Berkouwer" is better, theologically, than the "late Berkouwer," in that, later in his career, he became very sympathetic to the Neo-orthodox movement (Karl Barth, et al). Earlier, he had opposed them. Among his published works, though, I don't know where the "split" would be - which books are "early" and which "late." So, proceed with caution.


----------



## kodos (Mar 22, 2014)

Another vote for A'Brakel. The systematic which has had the greatest effect on my soul is The Christian's Reasonable Service. Love it.


----------



## Jash Comstock (Mar 24, 2014)

Bavinck.


----------



## NB3K (Mar 24, 2014)

Bavinck


----------

